# simular altavoz



## monchu (Ene 15, 2007)

Hola buenes, alguien sabe si existe un modelo para simular un altavoz con pspice. Muchas gracias.
Desde Xixón, Asturies un saludu!


----------



## El nombre (Ene 15, 2007)

Coloca una bobina con algún milihenrio en serie con una resistencia del valor de la impedancia del altavoz a ver que pasa. Si funciona avisa.
Saludos


----------



## Aristides (Ene 15, 2007)

Partiendo desde el nodo de masa, un circuito LC paralelo (que resuene a la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante) y una R en serie al nodo de salida, de la impedancia nominal del parlante (por lo general 4 u 8 Ohm).


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 16, 2007)

Hola , creo que podras probar con una bombilla ,o lamparita ,depende de la potencia que estes tratando, suerte saludos a todos


----------

